# Which Classic rock/metal tune i should learn to play next?



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't decide so i setup a pool which ends in 24h i am gonna learn the song which wins the pool!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm...a somewhat limited range of options. I'd go for 'Other'. Failing that, Neil Young.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Hmmm...a somewhat limited range of options. I'd go for 'Other'. Failing that, Neil Young.


You are right , i should have added "other" as an option. 
Well i count other votes as comments.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Jani
I will have to vote "other"
Watch this from the guitarist who invented "heavy metal"

Try any of these 2






If you don't know about Tony? it's interesting to read about what happened to his fingers. 
Look at them on the clip


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

From your list, Sweet Child

Other ideas, if you haven't learned them already: Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult), Wayward Son (Kansas), or Edge of Thorns (Savatage)


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> Jani
> I will have to vote "other"
> Watch this from the guitarist who invented "heavy metal"
> 
> ...


I already know Paranoid Cwarchc, i will look into Warpigs at some point.
Yeah, its amazing what happend to Tony and how be inveted the solution for it, it really showed that he loved his music.



Sonata said:


> From your list, Sweet Child
> 
> Other ideas, if you haven't learned them already: Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult), Wayward Son (Kansas), or Edge of Thorns (Savatage)


Yeah, thanks Sonata i definetely want to learn Wayward son at some point.
I have actually seen music shops were they have a sign which says: 
Riffs which are banned while testing gear;
Sweet child of mind
Smoke on the water
Stairway the heaven


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> I have actually seen music shops were they have a sign which says:
> Riffs which are banned while testing gear;
> Sweet child of mind
> Smoke on the water
> Stairway the heaven


Reminds me of this clip


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> Reminds me of this clip


From what movie is that clip`?


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

jani said:


> From what movie is that clip`?


Wayne's World!

I agree with Sonata, though; "Don't Fear The Reaper" is a good place to start. Many years ago it was the first song I ever tried to learn and (in the long run) that main riff turned out to be a good etude-of-sorts for many techniques...so as long as you're sticking to the stylistic taste of this list, I'll say other and "DFTR".


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

oogabooha said:


> Wayne's World!
> 
> I agree with Sonata, though; "Don't Fear The Reaper" is a good place to start. Many years ago it was the first song I ever tried to learn and (in the long run) that main riff turned out to be a good etude-of-sorts for many techniques...so as long as you're sticking to the stylistic taste of this list, I'll say other and "DFTR".


My goal isn't technical development, my main goal atm is so have a set of 30-50 classic songs so i can go busking and join a cover band.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So Seek and destroy it is.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

How needlessly self-indulgent.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hey, if the guy wants to go out busking it's good practice to learn something the audience decided he should.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

deggial said:


> hey, if the guy wants to go out busking it's good practice to learn something the audience decided he should.


MY plann is to find a proper singer and split the money 50/50 also i want to get clothes that make me stand out etc... on a funny way etc...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Carry On Wayward Son is pretty easy. I learned it 35 years ago when I was sixteen. If you want to learn some really cool tunes, try Al Di Meola's Electric Rendezvous, King Crimson's Red, or Zoot Allures by Zappa.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd go for Zomby Wolf


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

That's Zomby Woof. I've never tried to play along with that tune, but it sounds pretty difficult. Better have great chops and timing to navigate that one.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"Classic" rock songs that I found challenging to learn:

_She's So Heavy, _The Beatles. In D minor. Let it never be said that John Lennon was a slouch on guitar. For this, you need a good Leslie sound, maybe a Line 6 modulation pedal.

This tune will force you to make rock-solid fingering choices; every note must ring out. The use of partial-barres is highly encouraged, and if your fingers are big and strong enough, two-strings with the tip of a finger is good.

This song will really test your hand strength; Lennon had probably been playing a lot of acoustic.

_Money For Nothing, _Dire Straits. In G. If you can get the correct left-hand positions, and get the finger-picking pattern, I will be impressed, and so will the audience. I got a blister learning it, but the band I joined had just lost a guitarist and had a gig in 2 weeks, so I had to learn over 40 songs in that time. It helped that I had seen a guy in another band play it, so I knew it was do-able. I mean, to make it sound really good, like he did, which I did.

You will notice that both of these are "rhythm guitar" parts. "Rhythm" guitar is harder than "lead," and there are far fewer really good rhythm guitarists out there, who do it correctly, that is.

I learned a lot from copying Billy Gibbons. The ZZ Top song "Sharp-Dressed Man" is a good case in point.

Note the major-second riff at 2:23; both strings must ring to get this properly.

Although the song is pitched in C, you must play it using a capo on the first fret, as if you were playing in B. This allows the open second string to ring (now capoed from open B to open C). This is necessary to get the all those riffs using the open second string at 3:27.

If you learn this tune, you will also have a good start on "Gimme All Your Lovin', which is also in C, played with a capo in B.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 for 'She's So Heavy', deceptive and enormously gratifying when it clicks.


----------

